# Rat prolapsed uterus coming out of vagina?



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I played for two hours with my girls and they were totally fine with lots of energy... I put them back in their cage for feeding and 30 minutes later I see that on one of my female rat!!! She is still acting fine but it is freaking me out. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Did that happen to any of your rat? How did it get resolved? I will call my vet tomorrow.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh no! Yes, a vet will have to see this ASAP. It will most likely require surgery 

How old is your girl? If there is no way to contact a vet tonight, do so as soon as you can in the morning when they open and hopefully they can get you in that day. I would maybe take her litter out of her cage and just use a clean towel or fleece to make sure the tissue doesn't get debris in it.

Give us an update when you can! I hope she'll be ok. I had a girl need an emergency spay about a year ago too and she pulled through just great! I hope this is an easy fix. Dont worry too much, but do keep checking in on her through the night and make sure the area is staying clean.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

OH no poor honey! :O I'd do as Finnebon suggests


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Waiting for the vet to open at 7am...more uterus is out since I took the pic. I can't describe how much it is freaking me out. She eats and seems well, almost like nothing is happening. I didn't sleep. I hope my vet is in and not out of town.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Of course my vet is on vacation until Friday! I see another vet at 8:30, let's hope she is ok. I'm not happy about that but there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

The vet graduated 2 years ago, the chance that she knows surgery on rats is close to zero. There is no other vet around I know who could do it. I'll call around of course. Fingers crossed she knows rats. Does anyone know HOW LONG A RAT CAN STAY WITH A PROLAPSED UTERUS in case I have to wait until Friday?


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh my gosh!!! are there any emergency vets around? I know with horses with a prolapsed uterus can get infections extremely quickly, so I'm sure it's the same with rats. My friend had a horse with a prolapsed uterus and she got a serious infection from dirt/debris/scratches on the uterus and passed away from the infection. Not to scare you but I wouldn't wait until Friday if at all possible.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It wasn't the vet I thought it would be so I feel a little better. She is an older lady who has done rat spays before. Misti is getting spayed sometimes this morning and at the same time her two tiny mammary tumors will be taken care of. It truly freaked me out, the pics were taken at 12am but a couple hours later 2-3 times more uterus was out! I hope it goes well, please keep my baby in your thoughts. Thank you everyone.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for you both


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Any updates? I'm not sure what time zone you're in so I don't know if the surgery has happened yet. I'm so glad you were able to get her into a vet so quickly and get the surgery, that's wonderful!! You did a great job taking care of her and doing the best you could until a vet could see her, and you even found a vet super quickly this morning!! I know how you feel when something super freaky like that happens and there's literally nothing you can do until morning.. such a bad feeling. I'm sure Misty will do great with surgery, and you can spoil her rotten while she recovers. The only good thing about surgery (aside of course from treating whatever the cause of surgery was) is that the rat is sometimes very snuggly for a few hours when they get home. I hope you get lots of snuggles together until she's feeling better <3


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

She is maybe undergoing surgery now or within the next couple hours. They will keep her a few more hours to make sure she is ok. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

I hope she is okay and everything goes well with her surgery!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey Grib, I hope she is doing ok. I know it is so hard to have our babies suffer at all. Please keep us updated with any news. Keeping you and her in my thoughts.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey, any updates? I hope her surgery went well and she's home snuggling and recovering with you right now!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Sadly Mistigri didn't make it. It wasn't her uterus coming out. I'll explain more later when I feel better. I'm just heartbroken right now.


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. She was well cared for and obviously very loved, rest in peace Mistigri.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh no Gribouilli!  I'm so sorry for your loss. Take the time you need. <3


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm so so sorry


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry! How sudden and terrible  I have heard of prolapsed uterus actually being a tumor in the reproductive system that starts to come out because it gets too large inside and slips out. I wonder if that's what it was instead?

I'm so sorry. You acted quickly and did the absolute best you could for her. Whatever the reason was for her passing, you were right there for her and did great. I'm sorry you lost your girl, some things are just out of our control sometimes no matter how hard we try. I hope you and your other ratties are doing ok. It's always hardest when they seem to be feeling and acting fine and something like this happens


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Mistigri was so well when I had her out to play with her sister. As usual she gave me hundreds of kisses, and I had no idea just 2 hours later this would happened. I put them back into their cage for the night, 30 mins later I went to say goodnight to them and I saw that coming out of her. 2 hours later it was something the size of 2 grapes. 

I got her a vet appointment first thing in the morning, unfortunately my regular vet was on vacation. I wonder if it would have made a difference, if she would still be with me had she had the surgery with the other vet...It wasn't a prolapsed uterus as I thought it was, but a tumor on her vaginal wall, very likely a malignant tumor. The vet told me that even if she had survived, the tumor will have most likely come back as she was only able to take out much of it but not all of it. She died from respiratory distress during surgery as the vet was closing her up. They tried to resuscitate her but it was just too much for her. 

I went to pick up her body so her sister could say her goodbyes and know that she won't come back. She hasn't been herself those last few days, although she seems a little better now.

I can't look at Mistigri's pictures or videos yet because I know it will only make me cry...She was my heart rat. All my rats are loving and give lots of kisses, but she took it to the next level, she was the only one who insisted on licking my whole face- it made me happy & I laughed each time, she was just so adorable and loving- I miss her so much. She was supposed to be someone else's rat but the person never came for her so the breeder asked me if I wanted a third rat from that same litter; I'm so happy she ended up with us. I wasn't prepared to lose her, she appeared so healthy. I had no idea. I'm happy I spoiled her her whole life and told her so many times each day how much I loved her.

I love you Mistigri and will always remember you. Thank you for all the love, smiles, and laughs you gave me.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn't get around to answer all the PMs, but I wanted to thank you all for your kind words and support. I really appreciate it


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Mistigri crossed the rainbow bridge on her appointed time, all the maybe's and ifs can't change that... but she did it because in the scheme of rats' lives, some other rat needs you more. It's the nature of rats to live fast, love and play hard and die young to make room for someone else in your heart and in your home...

I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better, and there will never be another Mistigri, but somewhere there's a rat that needs you very much and that will warm your heart again in return... I'm hoping you find each other when you're ready.

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rat Daddy said:


> Mistigri crossed the rainbow bridge on her appointed time, all the maybe's and ifs can't change that... but she did it because in the scheme of rats' lives, some other rat needs you more. It's the nature of rats to live fast, love and play hard and die young to make room for someone else in your heart and in your home...I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better, and there will never be another Mistigri, but somewhere there's a rat that needs you very much and that will warm your heart again in return... I'm hoping you find each other when you're ready.I'm so very sorry for your loss.


Thank you for your kind words I'm looking to add two rats so my single female can have friends again ...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this Gribouilli


----------

